# Papier Mache FAIL



## JustJimAZ (Jul 26, 2010)

I took my bag of hand dandy wood pulp insultation, and using no water, made a 3:1 mix of elmer's glue and joint compound for paste. As I added the insulation, it became a sticky mess, which I could not see sculpting. I added a bit more, and it transformed into an chunk of stuff that was not sticky, not really moldable, and did not work at all.

Thinking I had added too much pulp, I added a little more glue and joint compound. No good. I added some water, already expecting that to go nowhere. That's just what it did, too.

Well, back to the drawing board / internet searches!

At least Jimmy's Phantom mask worked out for him.


----------



## JustJimAZ (Jul 26, 2010)

Jimmy the Phantom


----------

